# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Announcing the Wireless Battle Mesh v6

## Acinonyx

Announcing the Wireless Battle Mesh v6
(15th of April - 21st of April 2013, Aalborg, Denmark)

The next 'Wireless Battle of the Mesh' will take place from Mon 15th till Sun 21st of April at the University of Aalborg, Denmark. The event aims to bring together people from across the globe to test the performance of different routing protocols for ad-hoc networks, like Babel, B.A.T.M.A.N., BMX, OLSR, and 802.11s. Of course, new protocols (working on OpenWRT) are always welcome!

It is not required to be active within the mentioned protocols, so if you are a mesh networking enthusiast, community networking activist, or have an interest in mesh networks in general, you have to check this out!

Information about the event is gathered at:

http://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV6

Location

The event takes place at the University of Aalborg, Denmark. There will be room for hacking with software and hardware, talks and presentations, as well as informal discussions between participants.

Participant Registration and Fee

The event itself is free of charge and open for all, so to register without hotel and food supply, simply add your name to the participant table.

http://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV6/Participants

If you wish low cost cost accomodation and low cost food supply, several special group bookings have been arranged. Payment in advance is required to get the full benefit of the discount. Therefore, this year's edition features an "early bird low cost" registration program: A bed in a nearby hotel from Monday till Sunday plus breakfast and dinner for the entire week are available for 1500 DKK (~201€) if the payment is made before February 15th, 2013. The price goes up to 1900 DKK (~255€) for all payments made after February 15th. These late arrangements are subject to availability. Of course, this package is not compulsory. You can also find your own bed and food supply yourself during the event if you wish to do so.

Credit card payments for accomodation and food can be carried out here: https://www.erap.aau.dk/event/index.php/bmv6

Warm Up

As with Wireless BattleMesh V5 in Athens, we would like to arrange a warm up event in the preceeding weekend. So far, we have explored options like Djurslands Net and Net4Samsø, but nothing is final yet. Suggestions and ideas for this is more than welcome!

Spread the Word

Feel free to spread the word by forwarding this mail to all lists / people that might be interested in it. Blogging about the event is more than welcome, and if you do so, please add a ping-back to the wiki page:

http://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV6

Contact


 Web: http://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV6 Email: http://ml.ninux.org/mailman/listinfo/battlemesh IRC: irc.freenode.net #battlemesh

----------

